# Are springer spaniels really that hyper ?!



## Stacex33 (Nov 29, 2016)

Picking up our new springer pup in a couple of weeks can't wait! But everyone wev told just laughs & says good luck to yous they are nuts or you couldn't of picked a more hyper dog etc! & they are never worn out! Surely they aren't as bad as everyone makes out lol! Not that I'm even considering changing my mind!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to both yourselves and your little springer,
Fraid if he's anything like this one fraid its true
Her is a rare picture of him being still







,


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I think to the average person they do look very animated when out and about, they never stop moving, and calling a dog 'hyperactive' is just one way of verbalising what it looks like. Obviously they aren't the type of dog that will slowly amble along behind you, but you probably know that already.

There is nothing wrong with a dog being very animated when out and about, but what you don't want is that energy to transfer to the house. It's quite important to make sure the pup gets the distinction that walks = fun time, inside = chill time.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is what he normally looks like


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

But what I really love about him is the amount of character he has
Here is a picture of him when he thinks he's pulled one over you and pinched the old lady's bed


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

My grandad bred springers for many years and still keeps two. They are very high energy (although his are working line so show lines might be more placid) but also very biddable, eager to please and friendly. His live outside as they're working dogs and he's of the generation that dogs belong outside  but he has gone on to sell some of his dogs to pet homes when they were older and they all settled in extremely well to indoor family life. 

I have heard it takes 2 years for a lab to settle down and 4 years for a springer haha but obviously this is a generalisation! Don't let people put you off at all, there will always be a negative whatever breed you get (I was told Bedlingtons are snappy and yappy and our pooch is practically silent so far *touch wood* and very placid). If you enjoy being outdoors and being active I'm sure you'll be fine with a springer


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

They are very busy dogs. Always on the go, but, personally, I believe if they're properly exercised and trained etc. they certainly have an "off" switch. We look after two or three here and they're no trouble at all once they've had their dash around... 

One of them I look after is ball crazy and he would, spend every hour every day chasing a ball if someone was prepared to throw it constantly. He'd have made a great sniffer dog!


----------



## Cassyj (Sep 26, 2015)

We get all the time with ours and no-one believes us when I say he's no trouble in the house and he isn't I was expecting him to be mad but he isn't he's calm in the house but we kept to rules from day one so he knows house is calm outside crazy


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

My girl was an absolute rocket 24/7 and had to be taught to settle down. For her, it wasn't just indoors, but outside on walks too. Just a few moments to calm down and remind her to stop being a muppet or she'd lose all focus.

As long as they get decent amounts of both physical and mental exercise and then reminded to settle down when appropriate, they're no worse than any other dog IMO.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine is good in the house- settles well- but is nuts out. Doesn't stop, constantly hunting and has to be worked on every walk to prevent him hunting to far afield. He's the most loving dog though...


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

My Labradoodles are crazy when out for a walk, and have the odd 10 minute madness at home - people dont believe me when I say they generally are asleep at home. I know people with working Cockers and Springers which are the same - with Cockers being the more easy going of the two


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mines crossed with a springer (border collie x springer) and everyone says I bet he's bouncing off the walls. He's excitable outside and is so busy playing with his ball but is such a couch potato inside although he has lots of jobs to do inside (fetching remotes and putting washing in the washing machine) we work his nose too with scent games. Stuff like that he loves and it relaxes him being helpful.

A lot of springer owners we meet on walks say their dogs are the same, they love to be busy but love their comforts and snuggles.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mental stimulation is very important. Some of them need 'jobs', one of mine loves searching for dummies up a height in hedges! 

My three are currently blissed out after some training in the park this morning. They have a routine, once they've been out, that's it, they know they're done for the day. We play in the house, one is more in need of stimulation than the others, but they are very well trained, very well behaved in the house, but they were not easy as youngsters and needed a lot of work. The working one is the easiest of the three, the pet bred can be quite wild and should have been trained separately. We've had some interesting incidents, three years ago this week, I spent a fun 8 hours looking for them after they zipped off after a muntjac. 

Like any dog, train with kindness, be utterly consistent and you will have an amazing dog.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im not sure why people think springers are hyper.

Yes, they are busy. But when working its not constant. They sit around between drives, and spend a lot of time kennelled, where they are expected to settle, and on the whole they do.

I wonder if its just that people see the manner in which they work, and assume they have the stamina of the gods and need to exercise all day, every day.


----------



## Cassyj (Sep 26, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Im not sure why people think springers are hyper.
> 
> Yes, they are busy. But when working its not constant. They sit around between drives, and spend a lot of time kennelled, where they are expected to settle, and on the whole they do.
> 
> I wonder if its just that people see the manner in which they work, and assume they have the stamina of the gods and need to exercise all day, every day.


I think and when he's out he does look hyper when he's off lead he doesn't walk it's just run run run but he's working he's using his nose or getting the dummy's but yeah inside calm and cuddles


----------



## Kikiki (Nov 17, 2016)

Stacex33 said:


> Picking up our new springer pup in a couple of weeks can't wait! But everyone wev told just laughs & says good luck to yous they are nuts or you couldn't of picked a more hyper dog etc! & they are never worn out! Surely they aren't as bad as everyone makes out lol! Not that I'm even considering changing my mind!


Can't speak from personal experience, but my uncle had a few Springer spaniels, he took them hunting all the time. They were VERY active dogs, but I wouldn't say hyper as such... just wanted a lot of exercise!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

And heres an updated piccy 7 months old now


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

All I will say is from day 1 work on his recall! 

Quality over Quantity with everything dog. 
This means quality exercise - both physical and mental. Springers are very much a breed in that, the more you exercise them physically, the more they will take and a lot of people can't get them to settle. My dogs will happily take anything between 20 minutes - all day walks but will still settle in the house. 

Saying that though - if you have a good recall, Springers are actually one of the better family pets for active families. They'll happily wear themselves out with their nose, you just have to be able to interrupt them and get them back. 

You will get all sorts of comments, you learn to shrug them off and smile... people are so original!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 6 month old springer, he does zoom around like a nutter, climb on tables & generally look like a looney when he's out but he will settle in the house, no different to my GSD.

He's been along to a trial today and whilst he has spent a lot of time in the van he came out for a few short training sessions throughout the day and now we are home he's fast asleep despite the fact he's not been walked and spent several hours resting in the cage.

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/nat159/media/IMG_3510_zpskxsrol1j.jpg.html]


----------



## Stacex33 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you so much for all your replies didn't expect as many! He will definitely get plenty of long walks my partner goes walking for 1/2 hours every morning & night so the little guy will love that I have a little girl so no doubt he will be hyper in the house too getting up to mischief together hopefully they will be little best friends!


----------



## Cassyj (Sep 26, 2015)

You don't want to over do it on the exercise as I think that would cause problems, remember not to do to much when he's young


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

They do seem like extremely active dogs. I once brought one home with me as I found him wandering the streets and hung on to him for an hour til the owner could come round and collect him.
Im used to my calm, quiet little dogs and he was just constantly moving and sniffing and wiggling and just seemed to be set permanently on vibrate!LOL 
TBH I got exhausted just watching him!


----------



## Stacex33 (Nov 29, 2016)

Cassyj said:


> You don't want to over do it on the exercise as I think that would cause problems, remember not to do to much when he's young


Thanks cassy I have looked at guidelines which say 3 months old 2 15 min walks a day then each month up it 5 mins,until they are 1 then you can walk them a lot more. does this sound about right? I have done so much research lately on spaniels & puppys & food that's all I seem to do on a night time spend my time on google lol!!


----------



## Cassyj (Sep 26, 2015)

I think that goes for on lead walking but they can have more off lead walking we kind of kept to that guild line,

Make sure you let him off the lead straight away if you can play recall games with him one of you on one side of the field the other the other side of the field and take turns calling him to you lots of fuss and treats we also hid from him so he had to find us makes them think about checking in more


----------



## Cassyj (Sep 26, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> They do seem like extremely active dogs. I once brought one home with me as I found him wandering the streets and hung on to him for an hour til the owner could come round and collect him.
> Im used to my calm, quiet little dogs and he was just constantly moving and sniffing and wiggling and just seemed to be set permanently on vibrate!LOL
> TBH I got exhausted just watching him!


It was probably because you where new and so excited to see you as does it when people come round we have to explain to people ignore him he will calm down but not every listens and thinks we have a hyper dog lol


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My lot after a walk. If you go into the album, you'll see some very active pics too, lots in the river!


----------



## Twolittlecockers (Nov 28, 2016)

I have two cocker spaniels and my two year old is quite hyper out, but we have the beach nearby or the horses fields so she gets plenty of exercise she also does agility once a week which really makes her concentrate and use her mind. My other is only 10 weeks but she's a lot calmer but not sure it'll last long!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Did someone say walkies?......


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yep, me I said walkies you can't keep up squirt


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

DT said:


> Yep, me I said walkies you can't keep up squirt
> View attachment 292520


Oh he looks so teeny tiny in that pic! 
Phoebe was a horse, even at 8 weeks! She was a full head taller than most of her litter mates


----------

